

Don't Cut Slack - peterhajas
http://peterhajas.com/blog/dont-cut-slack.html

======
mmj48
I fully agree with the article, and believe that our quality standards in
everything should be high.

That said, from my weak anecdotal evidence, non-technical users tend to blame
computers for so many things. How many times I've heard people saying how
"computers just make things so much harder". I wish to respond "No, no they
don't. They make so many things easier". Instead, I laugh and say, "I know,
right?"

\---

Where I think we should embody this principle the most is in UX. When I come
across a half-decent interface, I'm so pleased. That is great, but "wow, using
this software is a pleasure" shouldn't be such an unusual feeling.

